# [SOLVED] Dell Vostro 1000 - Restore From Recovery Partition issue



## SimonStreet (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks,

I have a Dell Vostro 1000 with what looks to be a valid Recovery (D) drive. I want to do a restore to factory installation. I follow the Dell tech document;

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?docid=336966#Issue3

but when I do F8 and reach the Advanced Boot Options there is not the option Repair Your Computer ?

I do have all the CD's / DVD's that came with the computer but I would like to restore to factory default to resolve a poor performance issue I can't get to the bottom of.

Many thanks for any help you can offer.

Simon


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1000 - Restore From Recovery Partition issue*








and welcome to the Forum

If the operating system was ever reinstalled by formating the drive, the restore feature will have been erased. Do you have the Reinstallation CD that came with the Vosto?


----------



## SimonStreet (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1000 - Restore From Recovery Partition issue*

Had enough fiddling around...

Booted from Vista Install DVD - deleted the partitions and installed from fresh... the only option it would appear.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Vostro 1000 - Restore From Recovery Partition issue*

Well done . .


----------

